# They say!!!



## robert flynt

The Mississippi Game and Fish Commission says there are no cougar / panther in the state but look what I have a picture of on my food plot!!!

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Tclem

Paul or will pay $1000 for proof. He lives here in summit and host listen to the eagle


----------



## Kevin

We have them here too especially in an area in our county referred to as Mulberry bottom.


----------



## Kevin

Robert is this in the forum you meant it to be in? Are you asking for someone to come shoot the cat for you?


----------



## JR Custom Calls

They said there were no mountain lions in Ky until last year when a game warden shot one. But it is believed to have been a pet let loose since it didn't appear to have the wear and tear on its paws like it should if it made the trek out here. I believe a pic like that would have me moving tree stand locations haha


----------



## Kevin

If you look at any state wildlife site they will swear there are no black panthers in north america because none have ever been caught on film nor captured. I know for 100% certain that is not true because I SAW ONE AND HER TWO CUBS WITH MY OWN EYES right here in Fannin Co Texas. I am not the only one here who has seen them either. It's just a matter of time before someone gets one of critter cam. I am sure they are supremely rare but they are here and no one can convince me otherwise because mine eyes have seen the glory of the black panther.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## robert flynt

Tclem said:


> Paul or will pay $1000 for proof. He lives here in summit and host listen to the eagle


Are you talking about Paul Ott ? I could send him a picture but the rain, we just had, has most likely washed the foot prints away.


----------



## Tclem

robert flynt said:


> Are you talking about Paul Ott ? I could send him a picture but the rain the rain, we just had, has most likely washed the foot prints away.


Yeah. Paul Ott. Auto correct. When I was in house phones I worked the area he lives in. We had this discussion a million times.


----------



## robert flynt

Kevin said:


> Robert is this in the forum you meant it to be in? Are you asking for someone to come shoot the cat for you?


Not unless you like to look through medal bars. Camera has been out all season and this is the first picture. He is probably long gone by now. I know there were deer in the pictures just before this one and they sure dissapeared. Back in the 80's I was fishing in the Honey Island Swamp, which is close to where this picture was taken, I heard one scream. Made the hair on my neck stand up!!


----------



## Tclem

robert flynt said:


> Not unless you like to look through medal bars. Camera has been out all season and this is the first picture. He is probably long gone by now. I know there were deer in the pictures just before this one and they sure dissapeared. Back in the 80's I was fishing in the Honey Island Swamp, which is close to where this picture was taken, I heard one scream. Made the hair on my neck stand up!!


Some big hogs at honey island


----------



## robert flynt

Back when this Pearl River bottom land was being settled there were large numbers of Panthers. Andrew Jackson came through there on his way to New Orleans and some of the soldiers liked what they saw and came back to settle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt

Tclem said:


> Some big hogs at honey island


Yeah, I shot a small 140 pound one last Tuesday and had to drag him 200-300 Yds. Couldn't hardly move the next couple of days, a 70 year old fellow should know better but I got the meat soaking in the ice chest. I really don't think I should do that again! One of the fellow members shot a 245 lb one a couple of weeks back and the cutters were as long a Skole can is wide.


----------



## Kevin

robert flynt said:


> Yeah, I shot a small 140 pound one last Tuesday and had to drag him 200-300 Yds.



Damn that's impressive. It's not very likely I'll make 70 but if I do the only hog I'll be dragging around is Jimmy Dean sage flavor in the grocery buggy at Brookshires.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## robert flynt

robert flynt said:


> Yeah, I shot a small 140 pound one last Tuesday and had to drag him 200-300 Yds. Couldn't hardly move the next couple of days, a 70 year old fellow should know better but I got the meat soaking in the ice chest. I really don't think I should do that again! One of the fellow members shot a 245 lb one a couple of weeks back and the cutters were as long a Skole can is wide.


These mean devil have a lot of Russian in them and if you wound one you are stupid if you trail it because if it is not hit hard you will become the hunted, so I shoot them in the neck.


----------



## robert flynt

Kevin said:


> Damn that's impressive. It's not very likely I'll make 70 but if I do the only hog I'll be dragging around is Jimmy Dean sage flavor in the grocery buggy at Brookshires.


Yeah, wasn't very smart was it. I don't think my brain has caught up with my body, some times.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foot Patrol

Great picture Robert. Hope you get to ground check him.


----------



## Tclem

robert flynt said:


> Yeah, I shot a small 140 pound one last Tuesday and had to drag him 200-300 Yds. Couldn't hardly move the next couple of days, a 70 year old fellow should know better but I got the meat soaking in the ice chest. I really don't think I should do that again! One of the fellow members shot a 245 lb one a couple of weeks back and the cutters were as long a Skole can is wide.


I've run dogs down there


----------



## robert flynt

Foot Patrol said:


> Great picture Robert. Hope you get to ground check him.


No, I probably wouldn't anyhow because as a rule I only shoot what I eat, with the exception of the coyote and armadillo. It will however make me look over my shoulder when I'm leaving my stand at dark from now on.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Tell MS Game and Fish - "It can't be illegal to shoot something that doesn't exist!"

Oh, and... Armadillo is very much edible! Fried up, it tastes just like dark meat on chicken. Actually better than rabbit or squirrel, not at all tough or stringy. Need a good sharp knife to get through that hide on their belly, but once you do they peel out of their shell pretty easy.

And, the guys over on the predator hunting forum swear those big cats taste like pork.


----------



## ironman123

@robert flynt . I do understand though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## robert flynt

rocky1 said:


> Tell MS Game and Fish - "It can't be illegal to shoot something that doesn't exist!"
> 
> Oh, and... Armadillo is very much edible! Fried up, it tastes just like dark meat on chicken. Actually better than rabbit or squirrel, not at all tough or stringy. Need a good sharp knife to get through that hide on their belly, but once you do they peel out of their shell pretty easy.
> 
> And, the guys over on the predator hunting forum swear those big cats taste like pork.


Can't get past the looks of the armadillo.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## robert flynt

ironman123 said:


> @robert flynt . I do understand though.


I bet you do!!


----------



## Tclem

robert flynt said:


> These mean devil have a lot of Russian in them and if you wound one you are stupid if you trail it because if it is not hit hard you will become the hunted, so I shoot them in the neck.


Yep got to hit them just right or it will just make them mad. I have tied a lot of them up


----------



## robert flynt

Tclem said:


> Yep got to hit them just right or it will just make them mad. I have tied a lot of them up


Me too, lost one of my favorite dog because of one. Shoot um in the neck and they drop like a sack of taters.


----------



## SENC

And there's your new section name @Kevin: Big Cats, 'Dillos, Honey Island Hogs, and Other Tales of the 'Sippi Outdoors (and Yonder).

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## HomeBody

rocky1 said:


> Tell MS Game and Fish - "It can't be illegal to shoot something that doesn't exist!"



In IL, due to all the cougar sightings, they changed the law so that everything not listed as a game species is protected. Before, since cougars "didn't exist" and weren't listed, they were fair game. Like all laws, there are unintended consequences. Now, feral hogs, which have no official season on them, are protected. How dumb is that? 

The black cougar story. They have supposedly been seen by people around here on occasion, but I was always skeptical. One summer morning just after first light I walked to the road to get the paper. I looked down the road and out popped what looked like a medium to large black cat. I was stunned. He was all black, drooping tail, but his head didn't look quite right. When he jumped the ditch, I knew it was a coyote by the way he moved. It then hit me why he was black and his tail looked like a cat. He had just come through a grass waterway, tall fescue that was wet with dew. He was soaking wet which made him look black and his wet tail made it look slimmer like a cat's. I'm still a skeptic. If there were any black cougars in numbers in the US, there would have been a road kill long ago, not to mention the thousands of game cameras on vigil all night long. Which by the way have failed to catch a single bigfoot on a card either. Gary


----------



## Kevin

robert flynt said:


> Can't get past the looks of the armadillo.



Me neither. And if I had a plateful of 'dillo meat sitting in front of me I wouldn't be able to think about anything but leprosy. I wouldn't even touch an armored pig.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

They keep saying they aren't in SE MN but we had a Cougar end up road kill right across the river in WI so I find it hard to believe they aren't on our side of the river too...


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> They keep saying they aren't in SE MN but we had a Cougar end up road kill right across the river in WI so I find it hard to believe they aren't on our side of the river too...



It just goes to show you how inefficient gubment is. Can't even change their official position on something even when they have proof.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> It just goes to show you how inefficient gubment is. Can't even change their official position on something even when they have proof.



It was pretty funny how the local Gov't was running around telling folks they were crazy with a Moose sighting down here and then the local paper publishes a photo. Consensus is that moose made it all the way down into Iowa before he died. What they think is folks kept shooting at him so he kept moving south. We got some hunters around here that would be stupid enough to think it was just a really big whitetail deer.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> It was pretty funny how the local Gov't was running around telling folks they were crazy with a Moose sighting down here and then the local paper publishes a photo. Consensus is that moose made it all the way down into Iowa before he died. What they think is folks kept shooting at him so he kept moving south. We got some hunters around here that would be stupid enough to think it was just a really big whitetail deer.....



You shoulda seen the rack on that monster! Musta been some kind of world record!!! And my little 'ol '223 just pissed him off!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## robert flynt

Kevin said:


> Me neither. And if I had a plateful of 'dillo meat sitting in front of me I wouldn't be able to think about anything but leprosy. I wouldn't even touch an armored pig.


ME TOO!!!


----------



## robert flynt

Schroedc said:


> It was pretty funny how the local Gov't was running around telling folks they were crazy with a Moose sighting down here and then the local paper publishes a photo. Consensus is that moose made it all the way down into Iowa before he died. What they think is folks kept shooting at him so he kept moving south. We got some hunters around here that would be stupid enough to think it was just a really big whitetail deer.....


Must be some real bad shots and real stupid hunters up there.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem

Speaking of honey island. Buddy just came from there 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=em-subs_digest&v=OKYWYHDkTQ4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HomeBody

I thought that was a trail cam pic until I saw the stick. HaHa! Gary


----------



## rocky1

Kevin said:


> Me neither. And if I had a plateful of 'dillo meat sitting in front of me I wouldn't be able to think about anything but leprosy. I wouldn't even touch an armored pig.





robert flynt said:


> ME TOO!!!




Actually the odds of contracting Leprosy from an Armadillo or otherwise are pretty slim. 95% of the population is immune to the bacteria that causes it.
Y'all just don't know what you're missing!! 

http://www.npr.org/sections/health-...from-an-armadillo-thats-an-unlikely-pecadillo


----------



## robert flynt

Tclem said:


> Speaking of honey island. Buddy just came from there
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=em-subs_digest&v=OKYWYHDkTQ4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 97465


Wicked looking cutters on that one. Those catch dogs need need vests if they value them.


----------



## robert flynt

rocky1 said:


> Actually the odds of contracting Leprosy from an Armadillo or otherwise are pretty slim. 95% of the population is immune to the bacteria that causes it.
> Y'all just don't know what you're missing!!
> 
> http://www.npr.org/sections/health-...from-an-armadillo-thats-an-unlikely-pecadillo


Don't think I'll find out either!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem

robert flynt said:


> Wicked looking cutters on that one. Those catch dogs need need vests if they value them.


You know I don't know why they didn't have vest on.


----------



## robert flynt

Tclem said:


> You know I don't know why they didn't have vest on.


Those pig and sows are not much for those dogs but let them try to tag one of those big boars with a lot of Russian in it and if their lucky they will get to stitch them up. Someone introduced the Russian stock into the hogs in that area to enhance the sport and it has made for some real mean devils.


----------



## Tclem

robert flynt said:


> Those pig and sows are not much for those dogs but let them try to tag one of those big boars with a lot of Russian in it and if their lucky they will get to stitch them up. Someone introduced the Russian stock into the hogs in that area to enhance the sport and it has made for some real mean devils.


Oh yeah. Been there done that. I used a mix of American bulldog and Pitt for speed and size but we have lost a couple. Went tontexas a couple years ago and lost two. Mainly around here it's just a simple staple them up and take to vet or whatever but yes the ones with Russian are way nastier than the ol feral hog. I always put best on when I hunted. They usually do in going to point that out to him tomorrow.


----------



## robert flynt

Way back when, my grandpa would bring them home and grandma would sew them up on the front porch.


----------



## Kevin

rocky1 said:


> Actually the odds of contracting Leprosy from an Armadillo or otherwise are pretty slim. 95% of the population is immune to the bacteria that causes it.
> Y'all just don't know what you're missing!!
> 
> http://www.npr.org/sections/health-...from-an-armadillo-thats-an-unlikely-pecadillo



Linking NPR.org as a reference is like linking wikipedia - neither source is academia. 

As far as not knowing what I am missing, you can only "miss something" once you have had it and then no longer do. I don't miss Halle Barry because I never had her. Darnit. Since I will never try armadillo I will never miss it. 

Leprosy. That's all I would be thinking about if I were eating dillo. And even if your linked article is accurate - 5% is not the kind of odds I'll chance for such a dreaded disease.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HomeBody

A Texas trucker got a ticket in Michigan. He decided to have a little fun. On his next trip to Michigan, he picked up a couple of dead TX dilllos. He left them on the side of the road in MI. The dept. of Nat. Resources in MI is probably wondering by now if MI now has dillos. The dillos have crossed the Ohio/Mississippi and are now in So. IL. It appears they also brought Kudzu with them. Gary

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

